# Elektronikas pamati >  oscilogrāfa lietošana

## JANCIS89

es nesen dabuju jēdzīgu oscilogrāfu un nezinu kā viņu pilnībā izmanto biju pierubijis pie tumbas un rāda labi, bet kurviņu vel var pierubīt un vai nau kāda lietošanas pamācība  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Tu gribēji teikt-oscilogrāfu (osciloskopu -kā viņu vēl dēvē)? Būtu labi, ja tu pateiktu kāda marka ir tavam oscilogrāfam. Tad vieglāk būtu tev izskaidrot.  ::  Lai gan darbības princips visiem ir vienāds.

----------


## JANCIS89

marku es nezinu ,bet marku varētu pateikt kādu dienu vēlāk un nau kautkas universāls par visiem  :: 
baigi gribas lietot vairākās vietās jo manta ir baigi laba  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Ir!
http://www.umd.umich.edu/casl/natsci/sl ... /index.htm
http://www.facstaff.bucknell.edu/mastas ... cope1.html
http://www.williamson-labs.com/scope-main.htm
https://www.cs.tcd.ie/courses/baict/bac/jf/labs/scope/
un vēl daudz ko var atrast ja http://www.google.com ieraksta "How to use oscilloscope?"

----------


## Delfins

Nopirku motorzāģi, ko lai tādu sagriež !? m ?

oscilogrāfs ir mērinstruments, lietot visur kur tāpat vien ir vienkārši stulbi.

----------


## JANCIS89

nu gribu izmantot to agregātu pilnībā   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Jā Delfinam var piekrist.Tā vienkārši spraudelēt un bakstīt oscilogrāfa taustu kur tik pagadās nebūtu prāta darbs. Jancis89-Būs vien jāmācās...

----------


## JANCIS89

Jā Mūžu dzīvo mūžu mācies  ::

----------


## HV freak

Kāds var apskaidrot?   ::  
Man liekas, ka starp osciloskopu un oscilogrāfu vajadzētu būt atšķirībai.
OsciloSKOPAM vajadzētu tikai atrādīt signālu, bet osciloGRĀFAM vajdzētu to pierakstīt.   ::   ::  
Vai tā ir taisnība?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vinchi

Oscilloskops un Oscilogrāfs ir viens un tas pats. Vecāki elektroniķi parasti sauc par oscilogrāfu jo tas ir austumos vairāk izplatīts (Krievijā). Vards Oscilloskops nāk no rietumiem bet nozīme ir viena un tā pati.

Vispār ierakstīšana funkcija ir reti kuram osciloskopam. Tāda parasti ir skoupmetram (Portatīvais oscolloskops).

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

JAani!
Ja tev ir divkanalu oscilografs, tad tu vari vienu kanalu pieslegt pie maza mikrofoninja, ko noliec pie tumbas, bet otru kanalu pie linearas izejas, kas nak ara no pastuza.
Tad tu varesi redzet atskirbiu starp singalu, kads iet tumba un to, kas reali skan no tas tumbas.
Vel tu vari pieslegt oscilografu masinas injektoram un lambdas zondei un petit singalu sakaribas.
Un veell.. ja tas ir divkanalau oscis, tad tu vinu vari meginat pardot man!  :: ))
Beef

----------


## Didzis

Oscilogrāfs  un osciloskops tiešām ir viens un tas pats. Nav jau svarīgi, kā to verķi sauc, ka tik visi saprot, kas tas ir. Ar pliku oscilogrāfu jau ir bišķi par maz, lai kaut vai nomerītu zemfrekvences signālu. Vēl vismaz vajag skaņu ģenerātoru, jo no kautkādas svilpšanas mikrofonā tā kā tā nebūs nekāda jēga. Skaņu ģenerātoru ļoti viegli ir dabūt uzinstalējot uz kompja kādu ģenerātora vai spektra analizātora programu. Tad no ģenerātora padod teiksim 1000Hz sinusiodālu signālu pastiprinātāja ieejā  un ar oscilogrāfu skaties kas nāk izejā. Var jau skatīties uz tumbas izvadiem, bet tad būs nežēlīgs troksnis un tā var piebeigt tumbu un ausis. Tāpēc vēl vajag slodzes rezistoru ar tādu pašu pretestību un jaudu kā tumbai. Tad nu griez skaļumu stipreklim līdz brīdim kad sinusoīda ierobežojas, nomēri uz oscilogrāfa ekrāna signāla amplitūdu, izrēķini efektīvo vērtību un pēc oma formulas izrēķini stiprekļa jaudu. Ērtāk jau izejas spriegumu mērīt ar kādu milivoltmetru vai testeri, bet principā to var izdarīt arī ar oscilogrāfu. Ja Tev šis labaratorijas darbs izdosies, tad pastāštīš, kā nomērīt pastiprinātāja frekvenču raksturlīkni. Ja Tu iemācīsies šīs lietas, tad varēsi nomērīt jebkuram pastiprinātājam parametrus un nebūs jālasa forumos visas tās muļķības par to ka viens stipreklis labāk atskaņo basus, bet otrs izceļ augša. Paskatoties ar osciliķi tūlīt viss kļus skidrs, kur tie basi paliek.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

woow didzi! tu esi pro1  ::  negribi man par $ satunet subwooferi rrr. es vel savu digitalo nesmu uzcepis (un laikam tik driz neucepsu)
Beefs

----------


## Didzis

0xDEAD BEEF, es principā nenodarbojos ar subwooferiem priekš mājas. Es uzskatu, ka ar subu nevar dabūt labu skaņu un pie labas akustikas nafig subs nav vajadzīgs. Man ir interesanti nodarboties tikai ar kvalitatīvu skaņu. Ja tas ir RRR ražojums, tad daudz vienkāršāk to būs remontēt rūpnīcas darbnīcā. Vismaz Y7111 pastiprinātāju tur labo par smieklīgi lētām cenām.

----------


## Imis

Vsipaar pa cik var saakt mekleet lietojamu osciliskopu? Ka vidusskolniekam budzets ir stipri ierobezots, bet pie mikrokontrolieriem nodereetu, ka prieks, jo muljkjmetrs atras izmainjas nekaadi nespeej paradiit. Pie tam tad buutu ari instruments ar kuru uzsaakt kaada pastiprinaataaja buuveeshanu.

----------


## marizo

esmu kaut kur dzirdējis, ka SCOPE ir "rādīt", bet GRAPH - "rakstīt". Tātad sanāk, ka lietojam osciloskopus.  ::  Bet vispār man ir vienalga kā to sauc!

----------


## Didzis

Tā jau ir ar to rādīšanu un rakstīšanu, bet labam oscilim jau  ir atmiņas funkcija un tas ieraksta informāciju atmiņā un to pēc tam atskaņo. Pirms gadiem piecdesmit oscilogrāfus sauca par sinhroskopiem. Mani, pirms gadiem divdesmit, mācija par oscilogrāfiem un es šo aparātu tā arī saucu. 
 Krievu laiku oscilogrāfu var dabūt par ļoti dažādām naudām. Oscilogrāfu līdz 10MHz, ar ne sevišķi lielu ekrānu, var nopirkt par kādiem 10-20Ls, bet tīri smuku aparātu var dabūt par latiem 30. Protams, oscilogrāfs ar augstāku frekvenci maksās vairāk, bet vienalga tas būs stipri lētāk nekā jauns rietumu aparāts. Priekš zemfrekvences pastiprinātāju regulēšanas, videosignāla pētīšanas un loģisko mikreņu darbības apskatei pilnīgi pietiek oscilogrāfs darbībai līdz 10MHz. Rīgā mēraparātus var iegādāties veikalā Satelīts, bet var jau mēģināt nopirkt interneta izsolē.

----------


## Imis

mmm, nav tik daargi kaa man visu laiku bija licies!

----------


## Velko

> Rīgā mēraparātus var iegādāties veikalā Satelīts


 Kur tāds atrodas   ::   ::   ::

----------


## karloslv

es arī gribētu zināt. gūglī atradu SIA SATELĪTS adresi "Rīga, Jāņa Asara 9, LV1009", tā ir īstā?

----------


## Didzis

Veikals Satelīts atrodas Pērnavas un Asara ielas stūrī(tieši pretī Grīziņkalnam). Viņiem tagad jaunas telpas un visa prece nav izlikta pašā priekšā, tā kā vajag par mēraparātiem prasīt pārdevējam. Tur visas štelles var mierīgi sarunāt, nav jau lielveikals un ja aparāta, par vajadzīgo cenu, nav uz vietas, tad var pasūtīt.

----------


## JANCIS89

Mans oscilogrāfs

----------


## GuntisK

Man arī šitāds bija.  ::  Sadega maita.  ::

----------


## next

Ir pieejami padomjlaika oscilji.
Var dabuut par paldies, jaabrauc pakalj uz Tukumu.
Tehniskais staavoklis nezinaams, peedeejo reizi iesleegti pirms 3 gadiem.
Augstomiigo taustu komplektaa nav.
C1-65A
C1-68
C1-83
C1-64A

Roka neceelaas luuzhnjos izmest...

----------


## GuntisK

Ja varētu aizbraukt, tad vienu kādu paņemtu. Diemžēl patālu, da i ar laiku ir kā ir....    ::

----------


## Atis

Es arī tiku pie šī oscilogrāfa С1-65А http://www.priborelektro.ru/price/C1-65 ... eviceid=39 ko jūs par viņu varat pastāstīt taā vins skaitās labs vai slikts?

----------


## GuntisK

Šitas ir labu labais! 40MHz josla,spilgts ekrāns,laba fokusēšana, ērts lietošanā. Galvenais rūpēties par vinju un kalpos labi.  ::

----------


## Atis

Paldies par info!  ::

----------


## Atis

Kā vijni sito dabūn gatavu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEWR55CxrDE

----------


## GuntisK

Ir viena shēma ar kuru iespējams uz osciļa ekrāna skatīt 3D figūras-sinusoīdas, Lisažū figūras un tml. C1-65 to atļauj.  ::  Es pats uz tāda izveidoju, ka oscils ir kā monitors datoram. Diezgan interesanti kad uz ekrāna ir WIN 95.   ::

----------


## Atis

Vari lūdzu iemest adresi kur ir šīs shēmas.  ::

----------


## Nufis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wjl1uMBNkc  ::

----------


## dmd

heh fifīgi, no otras puses kādam ir ideja, kā to bez trigera izpildīt?

----------


## Jon

> esmu kaut kur dzirdējis, ka SCOPE ir "rādīt", bet GRAPH - "rakstīt". Tātad sanāk, ka lietojam osciloskopus.  Bet vispār man ir vienalga kā to sauc!


 Oscilogrāfs savā būtībā ir sena un jau arhaiska ierīce - tā sauca pašrakstītājus, kuros ne miņas nebija no CRT (katodstaru lampa). Tintes spalva rakstīja uz papīra lentas un izvērsi laikā nodrošināja lentas lineāra pārvietošana ar attiecīgu ātrumu. Vēl mainīgi procesi tika pierakstīti ar gaismas staru uz fotofilmas, ko pēc tam attīstītīja. Ierīci elektrisku procesu novērošanai uz ekrāna pareizāk saukt par osciloskopu. Nu, bet tradīcija...

----------


## Raimonds1

Kāds ir taisījis, lai kā oscilu ar papildshēmu var lietot televizoru vai datoru? Ekrāns liels, varētu vairākus kanālus likt.

----------


## serotonine

man ienaacaas aparats , kas saucas oml-3m. sasoditi mazs ekrans....   ir kada iespeja piejugt datora monitoram. paritis crt, ko sim merkjim noziedot sturi metajas.

----------


## Vikings

Ai beidz. Labāk noziedo 20 - 30 Ls verķim ar normālu ekrānu.

----------


## serotonine

sapratu. paldies!

----------


## superedzus

> Ir pieejami padomjlaika oscilji.
> Var dabuut par paldies, jaabrauc pakalj uz Tukumu.
> Tehniskais staavoklis nezinaams, peedeejo reizi iesleegti pirms 3 gadiem.
> Augstomiigo taustu komplektaa nav.
> C1-65A
> C1-68
> C1-83
> C1-64A
> 
> Roka neceelaas luuzhnjos izmest...


 pieļauju, ka ir par vēlu jautāt, bet vai tev vēl ir kāds no šiem oscilkoskopiem?

----------


## GuntisK

Atbildēšu es-nav vairs vinju! Kas pirmais brauc, tas pirmais maļ.   ::

----------

